# MS291 vs. MS261



## Newguy12358 (Nov 28, 2012)

I looked at both of these saws today and the 261 was about 70 bucks more. Same weight and about the same HP. Can anyone with experience tell me what the difference is besides the obvious? I know the 261 is a pro saw and the 291 is a mid grade. I am looking to clean up some storm damage and maybe even an occasional use on the old alaskan mill. 
Thanks!


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 28, 2012)

Mill with a 50cc? 2x4s?


----------



## z71mike (Nov 28, 2012)

A 70-dollar difference?!?! You gotta tell me where!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 28, 2012)

z71mike said:


> A 70-dollar difference?!?! You gotta tell me where!



MSRP is 70$ difference, 291 is 489$ and 261 is 559$.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 28, 2012)

Read any of my post on the 261, hands down the 261 it is as good as any 50cc saw on the market, imho one of the very best, it is not however a milling saw, you need to look at 90cc plus. The 261 is rock solid, one of the members here THALL posted he has sold almost 60 of them and not seen one back in his shop yet. My sons use two in our wood business and they have been bullet proof, I wouldn't trade mine for any other 50cc saw on the market. Absolutely love them, one of my all time favorites in right at 35 years running them. We sell the fire out of them at our shop, predominantly to the tree service pro's and several to full time firewood operations, several have bought multiple units. We have not had one come back with any issues. 

Saw Troll will show up and bash them, but he bashes all Stihls and has never used one. They are a fantasitic saw.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Nov 28, 2012)

For the $70 difference I would go with the 261. It's a better built saw and if you decide to sell it down the road you will most likely get most of the $70 back in the resale of it.


----------



## biggus (Nov 28, 2012)

z71mike said:


> A 70-dollar difference?!?! You gotta tell me where!



There's only an $80 difference here in AZ. I would imagine it would be cheaper yet in states that actually have trees.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 28, 2012)

OK I just checked my local dealer's webpage........when the h*** did the 291 go up to $500?!?!?! I remember a year ago it was $399.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 28, 2012)

Newguy12358 said:


> I looked at both of these saws today and the 261 was about 70 bucks more. Same weight and about the same HP.



So they weigh about the same and HP same? :msp_mellow:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 28, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> . We sell the fire out of them at our shop, predominantly to the tree service pro's and several to full time firewood operations, several have bought multiple units. We have not had one come back with any issues.



Are you a stihl dealer?

For the extra 70 bucks I'd go with the 261 with out question. Using a 50cc saw on a mill really isn't an option.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you a stihl dealer?


 took the words out of my mouth. lol ...you can spot'em by a mile!


----------



## Wild Knight (Nov 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you a stihl dealer?
> :msp_razz:



Don't be jealous now, Andre :msp_razz:


----------



## s219 (Nov 28, 2012)

261 all the way, and I agree, no milling. To me, 70cc is the minimum saw size just for small scale milling in soft wood.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wild Knight said:


> Don't be jealous now, Andre :msp_razz:



I don't know about that, working on other peoples abused equipment isn't all that much fun.


----------



## biggus (Nov 28, 2012)

z71mike said:


> OK I just checked my local dealer's webpage........when the h*** did the 291 go up to $500?!?!?! I remember a year ago it was $399.



I don't understand the price difference... I know the stihl guy tried to talk me into going w/ the 291 over the 290 but I wasn't about to...and with a hundred buck difference!


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you a stihl dealer?
> 
> For the extra 70 bucks I'd go with the 261 with out question. Using a 50cc saw on a mill really isn't an option.



I believe Indianasprings works at his local stihl dealer. Yeah if you relook at his post he doesn't recommend a 50cc saw for milling either and neither do I.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 28, 2012)

biggus said:


> I don't understand the price difference... I know the stihl guy tried to talk me into going w/ the 291 over the 290 but I wasn't about to...and with a hundred buck difference!



I don't think the 291 is worth the extra 100 bucks myself. However the higher price comes from the more complex cylinder casting, extra carb/intake plumbing, improved air filter setup. Plus all the other modern features like spring AV and air injection, one piece quick disconnect top cover. I've also been told the 291 has a better power band, like most strato saws.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 28, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> I believe Indianasprings works at his local stihl dealer. Yeah if you relook at his post he doesn't recommend a 50cc saw for milling either and neither do I.



The OP said he wanted to occasionally use the saw on his Alaskan mill.

Pushing the brand you sell is nothing new, and it explains why he pushes Stihl. This is fine, but one could hardly say his opinion is unbiased.


----------



## Log slayer (Nov 28, 2012)

Spend the money!!!!!!!!! 261 is one of the toughest 50cc saws ever. I run mine everyday. No let downs in two years. I think it just gets stronger. MM and 16" bar now that's FUN! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 28, 2012)

Are the "one" series saws still clamshell? Or are they three piece with a separate crankcase and cylinder? I've been looking at them recently, and they sure look like an improvement over the farm boss.


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> The OP said he wanted to occasionally use the saw on his Alaskan mill.



Yeah I know, but you were quoting indiana when u were questioning that...so I didn't know if u thought indiana was thinking you could or if you read that he said it isn't the appropriate sized saw to do it with.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm sorry. 271, 291, 311, and 391. NOT 201, 261, 441, and 461. Us stihlheads need a simpler numbering system. Sheesh.


----------



## struggle (Nov 28, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> Read any of my post on the 261, hands down the 261 it is as good as any 50cc saw on the market, imho one of the very best, it is not however a milling saw, you need to look at 90cc plus. The 261 is rock solid, one of the members here THALL posted he has sold almost 60 of them and not seen one back in his shop yet. My sons use two in our wood business and they have been bullet proof, I wouldn't trade mine for any other 50cc saw on the market. Absolutely love them, one of my all time favorites in right at 35 years running them. We sell the fire out of them at our shop, predominantly to the tree service pro's and several to full time firewood operations, several have bought multiple units. We have not had one come back with any issues.
> 
> Saw Troll will show up and bash them, but he bashes all Stihls and has never used one. They are a fantasitic saw.



They are even better with a muffler and retune mod:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 28, 2012)

Log slayer said:


> Spend the money!!!!!!!!! 261 is one of the toughest 50cc saws ever. I run mine everyday. No let downs in two years. I think it just gets stronger. MM and 16" bar now that's FUN! :hmm3grin2orange:



They also have an awesome filter setup. With a bit of grinding and a big carb, they can run with some 70cc saws.


----------



## bootboy (Nov 28, 2012)

The "1" has nothing to do with their construction. The "1" is just the newer generation. The 261 and the 291 have about zero in common. The241, 261, 362, 440, 441, 460, 461, 660, and 880 all have split magnesium crank cases. These are the saws in the professional category. All the rest have a bolt on crankcase and drop into the plastic housing, as far as I know. The number just changes with each new iteration of the saw model.


----------



## mt.stalker (Nov 29, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> I'm sorry. 271, 291, 311, and 391. NOT 201, 261, 441, and 461. Us stihlheads need a simpler numbering system. Sheesh.



Or , you could just come over to the dark side . Repeat after me ; "There is nothing like an XP" . :hmm3grin2orange:

German saw = 

Sweedish saw = :chainsawguy:


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 29, 2012)

mt.stalker said:


> Or , you could just come over to the dark side . Repeat after me ; "There is nothing like an XP" . :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> German saw =
> 
> Sweedish saw = :chainsawguy:



I've ran both (including xps) and I prefer the german ones , but that is personal preference. If u have any experience to add about the two mentioned saws feel free to chime in to state your opinions.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2012)

z71mike said:


> A 70-dollar difference?!?! You gotta tell me where!



Who cares about that difference - it is basically nothing, when you consider the expected "life span" of a saw?

Anyway, none of those saws are even close to suitable for a mill.


----------



## johnnichols (Nov 29, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> They also have an awesome filter setup. With a bit of grinding and a big carb, they can run with some 70cc saws.



"MOST" 70cc saws! Anyone here is welcome to try my "Stumpbroke" MS261. My hands down all time favorite. Not possible without the Husky/Stihl battle everyone knows exists. I own ALL colors of saws by the way..... not biased.


----------



## johnnichols (Nov 29, 2012)

johnnichols said:


> "MOST" 70cc saws! Anyone here is welcome to try my "Stumpbroke" MS261. My hands down all time favorite. Not possible without the Husky/Stihl battle everyone knows exists. I own ALL colors of saws by the way..... not biased.






I agree, save the milling for bigger saws .


P.S. ....... I enjoy all your comments ST whether I agree or disagree. (my skins gettin' a little tougher)


----------



## CATDIESEL (Nov 29, 2012)

mt.stalker said:


> Or , you could just come over to the dark side . Repeat after me ; "There is nothing like an XP" . :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> German saw =
> 
> Sweedish saw = :chainsawguy:


yeh those Xtra-Plastic saws are great. the new 550/562 saws are really proving to be the husky norm. push it to market=won't start,recalls,and more recalls.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> ...... because he runs a 15" b/c on a 361 just a sad old timer



Well, imo the 361 was the last really good Stihl model, as it was their only quad transfer one, that wasn't a "strato". 

Btw, I often use an 18" on mine (but mostly 15" with 3/8x8, as that is fun to run) - then it is an Euro (=stronger) one, and it has a muffler modded by Andy himself......:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2012)

CATDIESEL said:


> yeh those Xtra-Plastic saws are great. the new 550/562 saws are really proving to be the husky norm. push it to market=won't start,recalls,and more recalls.





Try to find a single other saw in todays market that has more metal per total weigh - I doubt there is even a single one!

Of course some carb issues can be expected with totally new carb models, no surprice there....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Nov 29, 2012)

The 261 is a helluva saw for its size. I love mine.


----------



## Uncle John (Nov 29, 2012)

Stihl makes some awesome saws!

Husky makes some awesome saws!

Both make some not so awesome!


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 29, 2012)

bootboy said:


> The "1" has nothing to do with their construction. The "1" is just the newer generation. The 261 and the 291 have about zero in common. The241, 261, 362, 440, 441, 460, 461, 660, and 880 all have split magnesium crank cases. These are the saws in the professional category. All the rest have a bolt on crankcase and drop into the plastic housing, as far as I know. The number just changes with each new iteration of the saw model.


actually the 261 and 291 share alot of the same parts.


----------



## B Harrison (Nov 29, 2012)

z71mike said:


> A 70-dollar difference?!?! You gotta tell me where!



261's here are $200+ higher, and in my opinion there isn't any comparison in the saws, get a 261. or two if they are less than $500


----------



## Fatarrow (Nov 29, 2012)

I looked at both the 291 and the 261 before I purchased my new Jonsered. Of the two, I would definitely buy the 261. Very nice saw! In fact I would have bought one if the local dealer had a better attitude when I went in to look. Buy the 261!


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 29, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> The OP said he wanted to occasionally use the saw on his Alaskan mill.
> 
> Pushing the brand you sell is nothing new, and it explains why he pushes Stihl. This is fine, but one could hardly say his opinion is unbiased.




I guess you've missed all the post were I have said repeatedly that the 346xpne, 555, 5105 are all excellent saws. I own Dolmar as well Husky saws, all brands make excellent saws, buy what you like and where you will get the best service as I've posted repeatedly, we ran the 346xpne until the 261 came out and we just like it better for what we do with them. You will see a price drop on the 291 after the first of the year though and yes I'm involved with a Stihl/Echo/Shindawia dealer and we service virtually all brands. I had the 261's long before involvement with a dealership. Several years ago we sold Dolmar so we see our share of them. Due to the price we only stock 1 291, there are plenty of 290's left in the system so we always have 12-15 of them on hand. The 291 is an improvement though IMHO, but right now it makes no sense to stock them when there is only 11.00 difference at retail between it and the 311, just waiting until the first of the year until the 291 goes down.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> How did you figure out that *extremely* stupid statement?
> 
> I didn't expect you to fall down to a low level like that.......:msp_rolleyes:




Due to you repeated *Stupid  statements/ history of showing up on virtually every Stihl thread bashing them with an exemplementary record on the 261, when was the last time you run one? I've seen that asked repeatedly, yet it seldom gets answered, when it has been the answer is always "I don't have to", I've held one. I don't base my opions on reading spec sheets, some folks do, the OP's just need to know what will always show up.:msp_tongue:*


----------



## old-cat (Nov 29, 2012)

johnnichols said:


> *I agree, save the milling for bigger saws .*
> 
> 
> P.S. ....... I enjoy all your comments ST whether I agree or disagree. (my skins gettin' a little tougher)



I wish you would have clarified that statement. My guess is that the 261 fan don't cool as well as the bigger saws?:msp_unsure:


----------



## biggus (Nov 29, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I don't think the 291 is worth the extra 100 bucks myself. However the higher price comes from the more complex cylinder casting, extra carb/intake plumbing, improved air filter setup. Plus all the other modern features like spring AV and air injection, one piece quick disconnect top cover. I've also been told the 291 has a better power band, like most strato saws.



Good to know. You make a better salesman than the guy who tried to get me to take the 291, LOL!


----------



## s219 (Nov 29, 2012)

old-cat said:


> I wish you would have clarified that statement. My guess is that the 261 fan don't cool as well as the bigger saws?:msp_unsure:



The 261 cools quite well, for its cc. The problem is not enough cc's for milling.


----------



## old-cat (Nov 29, 2012)

s219 said:


> The 261 cools quite well, for its cc. The problem is not enough cc's for milling.



I guess I've got a really thick head. It has been said that the ported 261 has power like a 70cc saw, so what's stopping it from doing the 70cc job?


----------



## opinion (Nov 29, 2012)

The 261 weighs less than the 291 and also runs at higher rpm. 291 doesn't have the HD2 air filter. 261 has the mag case, captive nuts, elastostart, stainless muffler, quarter turn case removal, and deco valve, 291 does not.
I highly doubt the 291 will drop in price after the 290's are gone. The 271 is the actual replacement for the 290 and they are priced the same right now.


----------



## Wild Knight (Nov 29, 2012)

old-cat said:


> I guess I've got a really thick head. It has been said that the ported 261 has power like a 70cc saw, so what's stopping it from doing the 70cc job?



It is oiler limited relative to 70cc+ saws. If the OP is only milling smaller wood with an 18" bar, then it may be OK. I would still opt for a 441 or bigger. 

Additionally, those 261's that act like 70cc saws often have the strato overridden and fuel is being mixed through the strato port. Not exactly what I would call a simple woods port or work saw.


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 29, 2012)

opinion said:


> The 261 weighs less than the 291 and also runs at higher rpm. 291 doesn't have the HD2 air filter. 261 has the mag case, captive nuts, elastostart, stainless muffler, quarter turn case removal, and deco valve, 291 does not.
> I highly doubt the 291 will drop in price after the 290's are gone. The 271 is the actual replacement for the 290 and they are priced the same right now.


 No sir the 271 is a replacement for the 270. The 291 is the replacement for the 290. Not sure where that came from


----------



## opinion (Nov 29, 2012)

Got it from the distributor.
I thought the 291 was the replacement as well, but apparently it is the 271. Doesn't make sense to me except in terms of price-wise, but that's what it is.


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 29, 2012)

opinion said:


> Got it from the distributor.
> I thought the 291 was the replacement as well, but apparently it is the 271. Doesn't make sense to me except in terms of price-wise, but that's what it is.


Well that is an incorrect statement. Obviousely the 271 is a replacement for the 270 and the 291 is a replacement for the 290. Sorry but he must have had too much to drink or you heard wrong. Thats just how it is not being rude but thats just how it is.


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 29, 2012)

3.1 Engine
MS 270 MS 280
Displacement: 49.6 cm3 54.2 cm3
Bore: 44.0 mm 46.0 mm
Stroke: 32.6 mm 32.6 mm
Engine power to ISO 7293: 2.6 kW (3.54 HP)
at 9,500 rpm
2.8 kW (3.81 HP)
at 9,500 rpm
Max. permissible engine
speed (with bar and chain): 13,500 ± 150 rpm 13,500 ± 150 rpm
Idle speed: 2,800 rpm 2,800 rpm
Clutch: Three-shoe centrifugal
clutch without linings
Three-shoe centrifugal
clutch without linings
Clutch engages at: 3,300 rpm 3,300 rpm
Crankcase leakage test
– at gauge pressure:
– under vacuum:
60 kPa (0.6 bar)
40 kPa (0.4 bar)

2.1 Engine
MS 271 MS 291
Displacement: 50.2 cm3 55.5 cm3
Bore: 44.7 mm 47.0 mm
Stroke: 32.0 mm 32.0 mm
Engine power to ISO 7293: 2.6 kW (3.5 bhp)
at 9,500 rpm
2.8 kW (3.8 bhp)
at 9,500 rpm
Maximum permissible engine speed
with bar and chain: 13,000 rpm 13,000 rpm
Idle speed: 2,800 rpm 2,800 rpm
Clutch: Centrifugal clutch without
linings
Centrifugal clutch without
linings
Clutch engages at: 3,600 rpm 3,600 rpm
Crankcase leakage test
at gauge pressure: 0.5 bar
under vacuum: 0.5


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 29, 2012)

3.1 Engine
MS 290 MS 310 MS 390
Displacement: 56.5 cm3 59.0 cm3 64.1 cm3
Bore: 46 mm 47 mm 49 mm
Stroke: 34 mm 34 mm 34 mm
Engine power to ISO 7293: 3.0 kW (4.1 bhp)
at 9,500 rpm
3.2 kW (4.4 bhp)
at 9,500 rpm
3.4 kW (4.6 bhp)
at 9,500 rpm
Max. permissible engine speed
with bar and chain: 12,500 rpm 13,000 rpm 13,000 rpm
Idle speed: 2,800 rpm
Clutch: Centrifugal clutch without linings
Clutch engages at: 3,500 rpm

MS 291
Displacement: 50.2 cm3 55.5 cm3
Bore: 44.7 mm 47.0 mm
Stroke: 32.0 mm 32.0 mm
Engine power to ISO 7293: 2.6 kW (3.5 bhp)
at 9,500 rpm
2.8 kW (3.8 bhp)
at 9,500 rpm
Maximum permissible engine speed
with bar and chain: 13,000 rpm 13,000 rpm
Idle speed: 2,800 rpm 2,800 rpm
Clutch: Centrifugal clutch without
linings
Centrifugal clutch without



Id like to talk to the man you talked to. His logic makes no sence.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Try to find a single other saw in todays market that has more metal per total weigh - I doubt there is even a single one!
> 
> Of course some carb issues can be expected with totally new carb models, no surprice there....:msp_rolleyes:



Just carbs?, come now. More than just carbs. If they keep on people gonna start calling those things the Edsels of the saw market....


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Nov 29, 2012)

old-cat said:


> I guess I've got a really thick head. It has been said that the ported 261 has power like a 70cc saw, so what's stopping it from doing the 70cc job?



70cc isn't enough for milling either.


----------



## s219 (Nov 29, 2012)

old-cat said:


> I guess I've got a really thick head. It has been said that the ported 261 has power like a 70cc saw, so what's stopping it from doing the 70cc job?



"Runs like a 70cc saw" and "is a 70cc saw" are still two different things in my book. The former would be a saw strung out to within an inch of its life, while the latter is going to be relaxing right in the middle of its intended operating range.

I mean, I have a 261 and I can appreciate how it would run if ported. But I don't think either version of the 261 could make me put down saws like the 441 or 461 for really big wood or big cuts. I think that is especially true for milling, where the saw has to run for a long time when making cuts. Capacity is another consideration -- I'd have no problems running a 28" bar on a 441, but I'd never suggest doing it on a 261, ported or not.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wild Knight said:


> It is oiler limited relative to 70cc+ saws. If the OP is only milling smaller wood with an 18" bar, then it may be OK. I would still opt for a 441 or bigger.
> 
> Additionally, those 261's that act like 70cc saws often have the strato overridden and fuel is being mixed through the strato port. Not exactly what I would call a simple woods port or work saw.



A bigger carb is required if you truly want to run with the big boys, and that takes a bit of effort if you want the controls to function as they should.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Nov 29, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Well that is an incorrect statement. Obviousely the 271 is a replacement for the 270 and the 291 is a replacement for the 290. Sorry but he must have had too much to drink or you heard wrong. Thats just how it is not being rude but thats just how it is.



In a way the 291 replaced the 280 and also will be the 290 replacement to boot by the looks.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Here is a quote from ST back about 8 months ago talking about 261
> 
> Yep ST; but many of us here can read bullchit
> 
> ...




:monkey:*Editing* quotes can make any statement look foolish or meaningless, and is extremely bad conduct.....:msp_rolleyes:

....back on my (very short) "ignore" list you go!


----------



## lambs (Nov 29, 2012)

Back to our regular programming.


For $70 difference, I'd by the 261 everytime.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 29, 2012)

H2H, this is gettin real old!


----------



## sunfish (Nov 29, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> It sure is
> 
> If you think I'm the only one feed up with it you should read some of the emails and messages I get and read what others are saying in thread's about what ST is writing
> 
> ...


NO! That's what's getting old, man!


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 29, 2012)

sunfish said:


> NO! That's what's getting old, man!



I'll 2nd and 3rd this one.


----------



## johnnichols (Nov 29, 2012)

s219 said:


> "Runs like a 70cc saw" and "is a 70cc saw" are still two different things in my book. The former would be a saw strung out to within an inch of its life, while the latter is going to be relaxing right in the middle of its intended operating range.
> 
> I mean, I have a 261 and I can appreciate how it would run if ported. But I don't think either version of the 261 could make me put down saws like the 441 or 461 for really big wood or big cuts. I think that is especially true for milling, where the saw has to run for a long time when making cuts. Capacity is another consideration -- I'd have no problems running a 28" bar on a 441, but I'd never suggest doing it on a 261, ported or not.



Time will tell how much lifespan has been given up on my "Stumpbroke" 261, and I'm sure some. However.... IMO I don't feel its strung out to an inch of its life. No load speed is 700 RPM higher than factory setting of 14,000 and top power is achieved around 10,150 vs. factory specs. of 9,500. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but aren't saws meant to be run at full throttle while in the cut and not "relaxing" in the middle of its operating range? Range is WOT.
At WOT the saw pulls like a 70cc saw is a true statement, however, thats with the recommended bar lengths of the 50cc saw that it is. I did try a 20" bar on it burying it in oak and hickory and it pulls it great, but went back to 18" where I feel its happier. With that said, I agree with you in that it runs like a 70cc but indeed its not.
And finally, I agree with most that big saws are needed for milling.... 80cc class or bigger. Thanks, John Nichols


----------



## Gologit (Nov 29, 2012)

There's some good information in this thread . There's also way too much childish bickering by a couple of members.

It needs to stop. Now.

Some of the posts which add nothing to the thread will be deleted.


----------



## MS260 Fan (Nov 29, 2012)

XSKIER said:


> I'm sorry. 271, 291, 311, and 391. NOT 201, 261, 441, and 461. Us stihlheads need a simpler numbering system. Sheesh.



The middle number is what matters. Even = pro. No clamshell in those.

If I was looking I would definitely take the 261 over the 291. The 291 is probably a good saw but the $70 seems like a bargain to me.


----------



## MEATSAW (Nov 29, 2012)

An MS280 is not a pro saw. Neither is the MS180.


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 29, 2012)

johnnichols said:


> Time will tell how much lifespan has been given up on my "Stumpbroke" 261, and I'm sure some. However.... IMO I don't feel its strung out to an inch of its life. Thanks, John Nichols



I don't think any of the saws being built by the many on this site are even remotely close that description. You'd have to be tripling or quadrupling the HP to be even close.


----------



## sawfun9 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you start to pinch the bar, the 261 will feel much more solid than the plastic 291. You may spit out AV rubbers with the homeowner saw that you won't with the pro model.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> An MS280 is not a pro saw. Neither is the MS180.



:msp_smile: I guess we all know that, did anyone say the were?

*Edit*, now I see - and you are of course right, that "rule" is useless, and always was! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2012)

sawfun9 said:


> If you start to pinch the bar, the 261 will feel much more solid than the plastic 291. You may spit out AV rubbers with the homeowner saw that you won't with the pro model.



Sure, but you should of course not yank on the powerhead in the first place - however, it *is* tempting.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Sure, but you should of course not yank on the powerhead in the first place - however, it *is* tempting.....



Whatttttttttttttttttttt, Sawtroll ya been in the cave too long ole boy. Out in the real world they aren't tempted to yank the saw, they do it with joy. They snap anti vib springs, pull buffers completely out the crankcase and sometimes stretch the tank housing out the saw so far they rip the manifold. Course I love it, such non-sense cost money to repair, yank it again I always say, cheers!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2012)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatttttttttttttttttttt, Sawtroll ya been in the cave too long ole boy. Out in the real world they aren't tempted to yank the saw, they do it with joy. They snap anti vib springs, pull buffers completely out the crankcase and sometimes stretch the tank housing out the saw so far they rip the manifold. Course I love it, such non-sense cost money to repair, yank it again I always say, cheers!!!!



Sure, I know you love it! :yoyo:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 30, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Sure, I know you love it! :yoyo:



You betcha. I give little mercy to those that tear em up from brute strengh, they gotsa pay. They seem to learn faster once they dip in the wallet. Accidents account for alot of repairs too. Those types I feel kinda bad for. Had a fellow borrow his pops like new MS260. He got in pinched in a tree that went the wrong way. He couldn't get the saw out and the tree feel backward taking the saw with it. Snapped the tank housing off. He comes and buys his pop a new 261, goes back and saws out the 260 with it. Brings me the 260 to put back together. That little accident cost that man over 750.00. Gotta hand it to him though, he made no excuses and apparently he's a good son. Yup, I love it,cheers!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2012)

THALL10326 said:


> You betcha. I give little mercy to those that tear em up from brute strengh, they gotsa pay. They seem to learn faster once they dip in the wallet. Accidents account for alot of repairs too. Those types I feel kinda bad for. Had a fellow borrow his pops like new MS260. He got in pinched in a tree that went the wrong way. He couldn't get the saw out and the tree feel backward taking the saw with it. Snapped the tank housing off. He comes and buys his pop a new 261, goes back and saws out the 260 with it. Brings me the 260 to put back together. That little accident cost that man over 750.00. Gotta hand it to him though, he made no excuses and apparently he's a good son. Yup, I love it,cheers!!!!


:msp_biggrin:


----------



## deye223 (Nov 30, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> Well that is an incorrect statement. Obviousely the 271 is a replacement for the 270 and the 291 is a replacement for the 290. Sorry but he must have had too much to drink or you heard wrong. Thats just how it is not being rude but thats just how it is.



yep as uncommon sense (as i call it now days as it ain't common any more) would dictate :bang:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2012)

Roll Tide said:


> 3.1 Engine
> MS 290 MS 310 MS 390
> Displacement: 56.5 cm3 59.0 cm3 64.1 cm3
> Bore: 46 mm 47 mm 49 mm
> ...



Your 290, 310 and 390 specs are not correct for the US version, nor are the 270/280 ones. I assume the specs are from the workshop manuals?


----------



## johnnichols (Nov 30, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I don't think any of the saws being built by the many on this site are even remotely close that description. You'd have to be tripling or quadrupling the HP to be even close.




I agree with ya sir. Builders on this site put their rep on the line everyday building modded saws for the occasional user to pros that rely on their "tools of trade" for keeping the lights on and food at the table. Making anything to run more efficiently may have "cons" but the "pros" far outweigh them.... lighter,stronger,faster,and running cooler (not hotter) in the process vs.slightly higher bearing load and a little less surface area for the rings to wear on. Yes I'm sure theres more, but the smile thats on my face when I wake up thinking back on yesterdays cutting makes me forget them all anyway. 
Hooked on modded saws forever. Thanks, John Nichols


----------



## johnnichols (Nov 30, 2012)

Newguy12358 said:


> I looked at both of these saws today and the 261 was about 70 bucks more. Same weight and about the same HP. Can anyone with experience tell me what the difference is besides the obvious? I know the 261 is a pro saw and the 291 is a mid grade. I am looking to clean up some storm damage and maybe even an occasional use on the old alaskan mill.
> Thanks!



Sorry Newguy12358 for getting away from your question. We have new 291 and a 311 at work and I prefer the feel of the 261. No surprise to you I guess. If care is given to the 291 it would probably last as long as the 261, so it comes down to "feel" and handling in the end for me when putting my money down. AV is great on all of them IMO. Power is near the same stock.
No absolutes as everyone here has a different opinion. Sooooooo, what feels good to YOU??? The PRO for me. Thanks, John Nichols


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 30, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Your 290, 310 and 390 specs are not correct for the US version, nor are the 270/280 ones. I assume the specs are from the workshop manuals?


 Those are specs out of the user manuals. Not worried about if they are dead on, just proving a point.


----------



## hardpan (Nov 30, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> Read any of my post on the 261, hands down the 261 it is as good as any 50cc saw on the market, imho one of the very best, it is not however a milling saw, you need to look at 90cc plus. The 261 is rock solid, one of the members here THALL posted he has sold almost 60 of them and not seen one back in his shop yet. My sons use two in our wood business and they have been bullet proof, I wouldn't trade mine for any other 50cc saw on the market. Absolutely love them, one of my all time favorites in right at 35 years running them. We sell the fire out of them at our shop, predominantly to the tree service pro's and several to full time firewood operations, several have bought multiple units. We have not had one come back with any issues.
> 
> Saw Troll will show up and bash them, but he bashes all Stihls and has never used one. They are a fantastic saw.




Careful. That out of balance in-bound clutch will flip you on your head.LOL


----------



## H 2 H (Nov 30, 2012)

hardpan said:


> Careful. That out of balance in-bound clutch will flip you on your head.LOL



Na; that only happenings with those saw's with the out board clutches there just not balanced right the weight is out to far from the center point of the saw


----------

